# Reworked powers for 4C2F



## mroberon1972 (Sep 24, 2003)

After using your 4CTF for my current campaign ALOT.  I have to say it is still the best way to add special abilities to standard d20.

Here are a couple of reworked powers that seem to work better in play:

ALTERNATE FORM
Base Cost: 1
Effect: The character can use this power to purchase special forms, such as monsters and hero class levels.  These forms have all of the stats, abilities, and hit points of the creature chosen.  
	Different creatures may be purchased by taking this power several times.  The challenge rating of the creature determines its cost.  The choice of creature is permanent, but can be "upgraded" with GM approval.  For example, a dog might be able to be upgraded into a wolf, and then a dire wolf.  Levels of hero can also be purchased to add powers to a creature.  Each Hero level raises the CR of the creature by 1.
	If the character’s HP from an alternate form reach zero or less, the character reverts to his normal form and takes HP damage equal to half the chosen form’s total HP.  He also cannot use the form again for 24 hours
	Alternate forms heal at a separate rate from the character, regaining 1 HP per hour for every rank of alternate form.
	Alternate forms with hero levels cannot take this power.  Recursive heroes should never be allowed without game master approval.
	This power can be taken multiple times, with each being for a new form.

Upgrades: 
+2	For each CR of the creature form the character wishes to purchase.  (Creatures of 1/2 CR or less cost 1 point minimum.)
+1	Per CR of the creature (in addition to the above), if powers and abilities of the character's normal form are also available while changed.  (Normally, the alternate form does not have access to the character’s other powers.)


ALTER EGO
Base Cost: 1
Effect: The basic form of this power allows a character to change into a single alternate form similar to his own.  This form has no powers, gives no special benefits, and must be the same general shape and size as the character.  The normal use of this version of the power is to allow a character to quickly get into costume.  Powers that can only be used in this alternate form get a 1 point restriction.  


ATTACK, ENERGY
Base Cost: 1
Effect: This power allows the character to emit an energy based attack.  The base form of this attack is a touch attack that causes 1d6 damage.  The type of energy must be choosen when the power is purchased.  It takes a standard action to attack.  A natural 20 on the attack roll gives the normal possibility of a critical hit.

Upgrades: 
+2	Close Range
+1	Medium Range
+1	Long Range
+1*	Area Effect, Line (* x2 cost for medium range, x3 for long.)
+2*	Area Effect, Cone (* x2 cost for medium range, x4 for long.)
+3	Area Effect, 5' Radius Burst
+1	Increase Burst Radius by 5' 
+2	Increase Damage by 1d6
+2	Upgrade damage die one level. (1d6 -> 1d8 -> 1d10 -> 1d12)
+3	Choose one other energy type you can attack with.
+2	This damage is added to melee weapon damage when attacking.  It is not doubled due to critical hits with weapon attacks. 
+3	This damage is added to ranged weapon attacks.  It is not doubled due to critical hits with weapon attacks.  The burst option can be purchased with this option normally.
+2	The character cannot be hurt by his own power.  This gives no other protecton, however.  Even if his power is fire based, fire still hurts him from other sources.
-1	The Melee or Ranged weapon versions of this power only work with one kind of weapon.


ATTACK, SPECIAL
Base Cost: 2
Effect: This allows the character to have a damaging attack that is not energy based.  The base form of this attack is a touch attack that causes 1d6 damage.  The case of this damage is left to the imagination of the player.  It can consist of anything from thrown force blades to a ray that causes heart attacks.  Keep in mind, the form of the attack does not give any special options, and any other special abilities must be bought as powers or skills.

Upgrades: 
+2	Close Range
+1	Medium Range
+1	Long Range
+1*	Area Effect, Line (* x2 cost for medium range, x3 for long.)
+2*	Area Effect, Cone (* x2 cost for medium range, x4 for long.)
+3	Area Effect, 5' Radius Burst
+1	Increase Burst Radius by 5' 
+2	Increase Damage by 1d6
+2	Upgrade damage die one level. (1d6 -> 1d8 -> 1d10 -> 1d12)
+1	The cause of this damage is invisible, and tracking the attack to the character is difficult at best. 


Mr. Oberon
"Take That!  No.  Really!  Take it!  I don't mind..."


----------



## mroberon1972 (Oct 5, 2003)

Kinda quiet,

Ain't you?

Mr. Oberon
"...the sounds...  of silence..."


----------

